# Gas leak in 03 Altima...whadda ya think?



## fredjara (Aug 23, 2004)

I've taken my 03 Altima in five times for the same problem. Gas leaks from the carbon vapor canister. No set pattern, we'll just notice it dripping from time to time. The service department has not been able to figure out the problem, having replaced the fuel tank, various valves, and of course, each time, the cannister. They had a tech rep from Nissan USA in to look at the promblem, and he called the factory. He was told that it was normal, and to not park my car in the driveway. (We have a 10 degree grade). Any comments out there? Or any of you have an 03 Altima that leakes fuel?

If you live in San Francisco...don't park your Altima in the street!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

The 10 degree grade could have something to do with it.

I would def try parking it on the street for a month or so and see if you have the same problem.

That being said, I wouldn't consider any fuel leak even if the car was upside down normal.


----------



## fredjara (Aug 23, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> The 10 degree grade could have something to do with it.
> 
> I would def try parking it on the street for a month or so and see if you have the same problem.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't consider any fuel leak even if the car was upside down normal.



It did leak once in the street which is level.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I park in my somewhat slanted driveway, but I haven't had any leaks.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

honestly think you need to go to the Nissan dealership and let'm know that you're not happy with the fuel leak and you would like it fixed (which i'm pretty sure you're done)(also let them know its an environmental and saftey hazard to have fuel leaking from your car). Then check local laws. I know in NH if they haven't fixed it by the 3rd time you can bring it up to the state government... then they will tell nissan to fix it.... and if they don't... they need to settle an agreement with you (some times they offer a new car if it falls under certain circumstances). But I wouldn't let that problem persist nor would I accept a "oh.... that's normal". Not out of a new car like that. But that's my thoughts on it. ... I wish you the best of luck with it and I hope you can get them to fix it. :fluffy:


----------

